# "Give & Get" Steam sale



## injected11 (Nov 25, 2010)

The "Give & Get" Sale starts today and ends Tuesday, November 30. Each day during the sale there will be huge savings on featured games and large game packs that are perfect for gift-giving throughout the holidays. In the spirit of giving, each day of the sale, Valve will be awarding 30 users with the top five games on their wishlists. To become eligible to win, simply load up your own wishlist with ten or more items now.[/p]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Source

Today's Deals

Lots of good games on sale, and new sales each day for a week? Pretty sweet. Even bigger discounts on packs of games? Very cool. Possibility of winning 5 games from your wishlist for free? Gnarly. If I weren't nearly broke right now, I'd be throwing heaps of money at Valve. Take advantage while the prices are good. Quite a few good gift ideas in the list, and there will be more coming soon.


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 25, 2010)

Do you have to gift them?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 25, 2010)

Borderlands only 10 bucks and CSS only 5 darn wish i had some monies.


----------



## injected11 (Nov 25, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Do you have to gift them?
> Nope. You only need to gift them if you buy one of the gift packs (aka multiple copies of the same game) because you can only have 1 copy registered to your Steam account. Sale prices can be taken advantage of for yourself, or others if you see fit.
> 
> QUOTE(ThatDudeWithTheFood @ Nov 24 2010, 08:25 PM) Borderlands only 10 bucks and CSS only 5 darn wish i had some monies.


Ditto. I've been wanting Counterstrike just for the Trouble in Terrorist Town mod, but I've been spending too much lately. I did make sure to add it to my wishlist though. Hoping to cash in my good karma to win 5 free games!


----------



## iFish (Nov 25, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Do you have to gift them?



Take a hint Scott


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 25, 2010)

Kind of considering Borderlands...I don't know how well it would run on my PC though..


----------



## iFish (Nov 25, 2010)

I bought the Indie Bundle...

Best $5 I ever spent.

But only 2/5 of the games will work


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 25, 2010)

$0.27 in steam wallet ;-;


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 25, 2010)

i got stream... but.... i got a ps3 i'm more of a consle fanboy then pc...


----------



## zeromac (Nov 25, 2010)

Wait so do you have to buy stuff to be able to be eligible to recive 5 games form your wishlist?


----------



## injected11 (Nov 25, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Wait so do you have to buy stuff to be able to be eligible to recive 5 games form your wishlist?


No, you only need to have a wishlist of 10 games or more.


----------



## Maplemage (Nov 25, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just go to a local game store and I bought counter strike for $20 and it came with Day of Defeat source >.>


----------



## injected11 (Nov 25, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Just go to a local game store and I bought counter strike for $20 and it came with Day of Defeat source >.>


Already have DoD, and CS is currently on sale on Steam for $5...


----------



## Diablo1123 (Nov 25, 2010)

I offically hate Steam.

It keeps making me spend money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



25$ today, lets see tomorrow

edit:
by the way, half life 2 anyone?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow thanks for the info. I haven't been logging in for 2 weeks now...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 25, 2010)

The odds against me winning the games in my wishlist are fairly high, but I put a few more in there just in case.


----------



## injected11 (Nov 25, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> The odds against me winning the games in my wishlist are fairly high, but I put a few more in there just in case.


Not to be a creep or anything, but I just checked out your wishlist, and you only have 9 games on there. You need at least 10 games on your wishlist to be eligible to win your top 5.

On a side note, I hadn't realized they had a Portal 2 page! That just jumped to the top of my wishlist.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Nov 25, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> On a side note, I hadn't realized they had a Portal 2 page! That just jumped to the top of my wishlist.
> Should be the top of everyone's wishlist
> 
> 
> ...


That is the next 3 hours.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 25, 2010)

$22.50....Picked up borderlands and pre ordered super meat boy yesterday......and I just had to get audiosurf today  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lets see how much more money steam can take from me (probably not as much as that summer sale...)


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Nov 25, 2010)

Dang-it steam has been taking my money like crazy lately too many freaking good deals to pass up. How the hell can you pass up discounts up to 75% off? Or the indie packs are like 90 some percent off the last two days, I might get today's too, I didn't even download the ones I got yesterday yet.!!! LOL


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 25, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you do; I hadn't finished adding at the time. Portal 2 is also on the top of my list.

I did put Metal Drift on my wishlist, but after playing the demo for a bit I just went and bought it anyway. It wasn't even in the sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And then earlier it turned out Audiosurf was slashed to £1.50, so I got that too.


----------



## Wintrale (Nov 25, 2010)

Can't believe Recettear was only £4. That alone was worth getting. I filled up my wishlist, too, just in case. My Steam ID is the same as my username here, so if anyone has any suggestions for other games I should have a look at, feel free to check my wishlist.


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 25, 2010)

I am just loving this sale! I already Half Life 2 10 pack and Indie Story pack. I am going to buy Defense Grid and Audiosurf too!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 25, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> I am just loving this sale! I already Half Life 2 10 pack and Indie Story pack. I am going to buy Defense Grid and Audiosurf too!



Feel like, uh, gifting me Half Life 2 by any chance? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Digging this sale myself. Got CS:S and Deus Ex Collection. 4 games to install basically (CS:S, CS:S, Deus Ex, and Deus Ex: Invisible War). Hopefully some more stuff will go on sale too.


----------



## updowners (Nov 25, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's having a competition for the Half Life 2 copies.
http://gbatemp.net/t266565-early-christmas-contest


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd love this sale if Steam would let me buy things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damn you steam and your shoddy checkout system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to give you money dammit so why won't you bloody let me


----------



## injected11 (Nov 25, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> I'd love this sale if Steam would let me buy things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??? I've never had any issues with it.


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 25, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried to buy EVE Online (wanted it for ages, loved the demo time) and my transaction is still pending so it won't let me buy anything else, which is REALLY irritating because I want the indie pack and I think I'm going to miss out on it


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 25, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Yea sometimes they are a HUGE pain.
> 
> That being said, I'm organizing a PQ2 group buy, I've sold a bunch already, if anyone is interested, give me a PM, they'll be gone soon.


How much would I have to chip for my copy with the way PayPal works and everything... just wondering...


----------



## Law (Nov 25, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> injected11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if by "with the way paypal works" you mean like the transaction fees and stuff, just send the money as a gift and I'm pretty sure they don't count.


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Nov 25, 2010)

I wonder how much they will get me to spend tomorrow


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 25, 2010)

I bought the indie pack just for Gish  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love these sales but my bank account thinks otherwise


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 26, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> If you have paypal, you can paypal me $5 and I'll give the indie pack.
> 
> dude that would be awesome, PM the details I'll get that $5 to you.
> 
> ...



Nope I've tried Paypal, Mastercard AND I've tried adding credits to my steam account it won't let me.


----------



## Law (Nov 26, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> Nope I've tried Paypal, Mastercard AND I've tried adding credits to my steam account it won't let me.



Are all of those going through your bank though? Or do you have funds in your paypal account?


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you Pharaohsvizier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we finally sorted out paypal


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 26, 2010)

My only trouble was a one off when for some reason it kept rejecting the card (I'd used it before, so everything was fine on my end). All I had to do was wait and it was fine after that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 26, 2010)

The Indie Pack is much better than yesterdays I think, I may try to pick it up if I can weasel another $5 out of the family. Maybe Audiosurf too.

Unless anyone feels like gifting it to me


----------



## Jax (Nov 26, 2010)

I have an extra copy of Secret of Monkey Island: SE. If anyone is willing to trade Borderlands or any other game on my wishlist for it, I'd appreciate the gesture.


----------



## pitman (Nov 27, 2010)

If I buy an Indie Pack and already own one of the games would I be able to give it away ?


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 27, 2010)

I bought more stuff today, I'm lovin' this sale!!


----------



## Salax (Nov 27, 2010)

I just bought the Portal 6-pack. 

This sale will bankrupt me, I swear.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Nov 27, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> If I buy an Indie Pack and already own one of the games would I be able to give it away ?



Nope.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 27, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> If I buy an Indie Pack and already own one of the games would I be able to give it away ?


I think so. If anyone has an extra of some game, I'll be happy to oblige


----------



## Forstride (Nov 27, 2010)

Man, I wish I had money so I could say "TAKE ALL MY MONEY STEAM, JUST TAKE IT ALL!" but sadly, I don't.  :c


----------



## mrSmiles (Nov 27, 2010)

just bought the dawn of war gold edition, been wanting this for a while now.


----------



## Opium (Nov 27, 2010)

Is anyone from the UK willing to gift me blur? I can paypal them the money. It's just that its cheaper on the steam store in the UK than in Australia. Just send me a PM if you can help. I'd appreciate it!

*EDIT* nevermind. Someone from another forum helped me out. I'm all good


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 27, 2010)

I hate you for doing this to me Gabe.

Four days after I empty the contents of my Paypal, suprise Steam sale, with borderlands discounted on first day.
I bet he's sitting in there, sandwich in hand, playing Half-Life 2: Episode 3, laughing at us all.
;_;


----------



## keine (Nov 27, 2010)

I can't wait for the rest of the sale:

Just got the Dawn of War pack and the ARMA II pack.


----------



## antwill (Nov 27, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> I hate you for doing this to me Gabe.
> 
> Four days after I empty the contents of my Paypal, suprise Steam sale, with borderlands discounted on first day.
> I bet he's sitting in there, sandwich in hand, playing Half-Life 2: Episode 3, laughing at us all.
> ;_;


Doubt it, he ate ep 3 long ago.


----------



## injected11 (Nov 27, 2010)

Why was this moved? It was getting far more traffic where it was, which saves more people money, which was the whole reason I posted.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 27, 2010)

And it _is_ news...


----------



## Feels Good Man (Nov 27, 2010)

Dammit. I want to buy the Indie pack but no credit card available to me -__-


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Nov 27, 2010)

50 minutes till I see what steam will get me to buy today


----------



## donelwero (Nov 27, 2010)

aiRWaLKRe said:
			
		

> 50 minutes till I see what steam will get me to buy today



Yeah, I'm waiting too. I was gonna buy the Portal 6 pack, but then decided to wait for today specials.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 27, 2010)

they were giving away portal for free in may/june to celebrate steam for mac...


----------



## pitman (Nov 27, 2010)

Left 4 Dead 2 for 5$
That could have been a sweet deal but I already got it at Halloween.

I already got Beat.Trip from the Indie Pulse Pack. 

Waiting more 24 hours...


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Nov 27, 2010)

Not much today just the indie pack for me


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 27, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> And it _is_ news...



and it is _gaming_ based news so it *should* be in the news section


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2010)

finally got l4d2

always thought about buying it, but always thought for too long when the deals where^^

now I just need faster internet for 11gb^^


----------



## Elritha (Nov 27, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed!

So far snagged Tropico 3, Death Spank, Deus Ex bundle and a few Indie pack offers. Curse you Steam, tempting me like this.


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 27, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm trying to avoid looking at the sales as much as possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's not working....


----------



## mkoo (Nov 27, 2010)

I had bought L4D 1 from a sale like this but I didn't like it all. Neither Zombies nor Co-Op is my thing.
I even made a video about L4D2 


I would recommend Red Faction though. Team Bagman is fun.. if you can find players


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2010)

mkoo said:
			
		

> I would recommend Red Faction though. Team Bagman is fun.. if you can find players


epic video is epic

I already bought red faction at the weekend sale and I can also recommend red faction to anyone liking gta, just cause, borderlands or anything similar


----------



## donelwero (Nov 27, 2010)

I think I'll only buy Galcon Fusiob to kill the time until tomorrow...


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 27, 2010)

I only really want the indie pack. Maybe the Episodes from Liberty City as well, although I'm not sure my PC will run it..


----------



## keine (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm stocking up. This sale is awesome: I hope!!!! they put Unreal Tournament 3 Black and the entire Fallout 3 series on sale too. New Vegas probably won't go on sale, but I'd love a copy of that. 

Today I think its L4D2 and Modern Warfare 2 EDIT: Woops, I thought it was Modern Warfare 2.....its not its 1, I won't be getting that. So far I have 6 full games for less than the price of Black Ops 60$ rip job. This is how much games should cost to begin with.


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 27, 2010)

keine said:
			
		

> I'm stocking up. This sale is awesome: I hope!!!! they put Unreal Tournament 3 Black and the entire Fallout 3 series on sale too. New Vegas probably won't go on sale, but I'd love a copy of that.
> 
> Today I think its L4D2 and Modern Warfare 2. So far I have 6 full games for less than the price of Black Ops 60$ rip job. This is how much games should cost to begin with.


It's Modern Warfare 1.


----------



## keine (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, I just realized that.......Not so hot about that now. :|
thx for the heads up, could have been a rude realization.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 28, 2010)

But admittedly an amusing one. I mean, do you see a 2 anywhere?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 28, 2010)

I feel so bad! Can't even buy a single game!


----------



## benbop1992 (Nov 28, 2010)

I havent been able to buy any games, But have been gifted a game, By a mod!!!!

ILY p1ngpong


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Nov 28, 2010)

40 min till today's games come up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I wonder what today will have me buy


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 28, 2010)

someone send me free games


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 28, 2010)

Would someone be able to get me the GTA episodes? I have no money left on Card. I'd pay you back.


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Nov 28, 2010)

Eh? wth I thought the sale went on to the 29th? It back to the usual front page...

N/m it up


----------



## Elritha (Nov 28, 2010)

aiRWaLKRe said:
			
		

> Eh? wth I thought the sale went on to the 29th? It back to the usual front page...



Noticed that also. It has since been corrected.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 28, 2010)

orange box for $7.50


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Nov 28, 2010)

They are having problems whats a sale at 0% off HAHAHA

Orange box is 75% off wooo I been wanting that one


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 28, 2010)

0% sale fail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well done Steam, really out done yourself


----------



## donelwero (Nov 28, 2010)

Buying Orange Box!!!

0% FTW!!!!


----------



## injected11 (Nov 28, 2010)

Holy crap epic Orange Box price... damn that's good.


----------



## iFish (Nov 28, 2010)

I said last night there would be no indie pack today.

I WAS RIGHT!!!

è___é


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 28, 2010)

Stupid Gabe. He ate my indie pack


----------



## Feels Good Man (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm upset I missed the Indie pack with VVVVVV & World of Goo.

GRR :C


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Nov 28, 2010)

Orange box it is then, I was hoping for a new indie pack, oh well


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 28, 2010)

theres a new indie pack up

the discounts have been fixed
sites moving very slow now ._.


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 28, 2010)

Only really the indie pck for me, I already have the orange box, I got that when it was £3.75


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Nov 28, 2010)

Ya I see the indie pack now. The site must be getting hammered by people I can't add the orange box to my cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Never heard of those game in this indie pack, might get it too


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 28, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> I said last night there would be no indie pack today.
> 
> I WAS RIGHT!!!
> 
> ...


http://savygamer.co.uk/2010/11/25/complete...t-packs-leaked/
I was ready for the Pulse Pack


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 28, 2010)

I can't add to my wishlist or to my cart >_> I hate you steam.


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 28, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks for the link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think i might get the air indie pack.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Nov 28, 2010)

Shatter is worth it for the soundtrack alone.

I'm thinking if the other games are worth it... hmm..


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 28, 2010)

Is there 1 more round of sales tomorrow or is this lot the last?


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 28, 2010)

Who doesn't own *ANY* of the games included in *The Orange Box* pack (Half-Life 2 [+Episodes 1 AND 2], Portal, AND Team Fortress 2)...?

Just wondering... might be in a gifting mood later.


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Nov 28, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> Is there 1 more round of sales tomorrow or is this lot the last?



I think there is one more sale tomorrow says the 24th to 29th so I would assume that the 29th is the final sale IMO


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 28, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> Is there 1 more round of sales tomorrow or is this lot the last?


I think tomorrow is the last day.

Ninja'd. Oh well, it got my my 1800th post


----------



## donelwero (Nov 28, 2010)

I think we-ll get another one tomorrow. Since many games are coming out on Nov. 30. I preorderer Super Meat Boy and the new Death Spank, both of them coming out on thursday.

That Dungeon Defenders game look really cool, I wonder if it will be delayed, it says coming out november 2010, well I can wait until thursday since Ive got a lot of games now.


----------



## iFish (Nov 28, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Who doesn't own *ANY* of the games included in *The Orange Box* pack (Half-Life 2 [+Episodes 1 AND 2], Portal, AND Team Fortress 2)...?
> 
> Just wondering... might be in a gifting mood later.



If you don't include Portal, BoxShot doesn't.


----------



## Goli (Nov 28, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't include Portal... I don't :>.
Does someone wanna gift me something, by the way? ?


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 28, 2010)

Well if there's another round tomorrow Christmas presents may be in order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully.....

*(Martin - nice avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*


----------



## iFish (Nov 28, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you don't like first person shooters......

TF2 would be a waste on you


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 28, 2010)

the only one I have is portal :3
someone gift me TF2!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm in two minds about the Indie Puzzle Pack. I have Droplitz already, though I like the look of Shatter and maybe Puzzle Dimension.

Gifting mood, anyone?


----------



## Goli (Nov 28, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it's an acquired taste.
So shut up >:.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 28, 2010)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> $22.50....Picked up borderlands and pre ordered super meat boy yesterday......and I just had to get audiosurf today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Audiosurf is so fun good buy.


----------



## pitman (Nov 28, 2010)

I played HL2 (plus one and two) and portal to death but didn't really owned them, maybe now is the chances to get it, I already have TF2.


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 28, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, thanks for the heads up on that!


----------



## ThommyDude (Nov 28, 2010)

i got Portal in some special thing that you could get it for free...
but other than that i have NO GAMES(except for HL2eathmatch and Lost coast)


----------



## Law (Nov 28, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Who doesn't own *ANY* of the games included in *The Orange Box* pack (Half-Life 2 [+Episodes 1 AND 2], Portal, AND Team Fortress 2)...?
> 
> Just wondering... might be in a gifting mood later.



TrolleyDave only has Portal out of all of those


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 28, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do I.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 28, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Who doesn't own *ANY* of the games included in *The Orange Box* pack (Half-Life 2 [+Episodes 1 AND 2], Portal, AND Team Fortress 2)...?
> 
> Just wondering... might be in a gifting mood later.


Well, I already have TF2 and may get Half Life soon, but my sister really wants TF2.


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 28, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I'm in two minds about the Indie Puzzle Pack. I have Droplitz already, though I like the look of Shatter and maybe Puzzle Dimension.
> 
> Gifting mood, anyone?



Shatter is pretty cool, good music and gameplay is addictive although the controsl are somewhat awkward for me.
Haven't tried puzzle dimension yet it's installing now.
Cogs is a pretty good puzzler and the name pretty much say it all (you move stuff around to make a device work).
and I have no idea about the other(s). haven't installed them yet


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 28, 2010)

Anyone who can gift? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






@Martin, I only have TF2


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 28, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*SISTER, YOU SAY...?*


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Nov 28, 2010)

Has anyone played mount and blade:warband? It seems interesting from what I've read about it. I liked games like stronghold, build up a city with a castle and a good economy, and defend it. Seems similar to stronghold on steroids but in glorious 3d


----------



## Jolan (Nov 28, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Anyone who can gift?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What she said.
Anyone generous?


----------



## Elritha (Nov 28, 2010)

aiRWaLKRe said:
			
		

> Has anyone played mount and blade:warband? It seems interesting from what I've read about it. I liked games like stronghold, build up a city with a castle and a good economy, and defend it. Seems similar to stronghold on steroids but in glorious 3d



It's nothing like Stronghold. I have the original Mount & Blade. Warband adds in a few features such as multiplayer battles and a new faction or something. Other than that, the campaign plays much the same as the original. Don't expect much in the way of a storyline or plot. It's pretty much an open sandbox type game. The multiplayer in Warband can be quite fun also.


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone know if Civilization V was on sale the other day? if do dammit I missed it again


----------



## Law (Nov 29, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> Anyone know if Civilization V was on sale the other day? if do dammit I missed it again



I'm pretty sure it wasn't, otherwise I'd have picked it up.


edit: actually, it might have been and I might also have missed it, as it is in the top sellers list which seems to be dominated by what's been on sale. Sorry for getting your hopes up I guess.


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 29, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then there's still hope yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If there is another day's worth of sales I wonder what they would be putting on sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:

Just browsing the STEAM forums and Free Games anyone?*


----------



## Thunderboyx (Nov 29, 2010)

donelwero said:
			
		

> I think we-ll get another one tomorrow. Since many games are coming out on Nov. 30. I preorderer Super Meat Boy and the new Death Spank, both of them coming out on thursday.
> 
> That Dungeon Defenders game look really cool, I wonder if it will be delayed, it says coming out november 2010, well I can wait until thursday since Ive got a lot of games now.


Dungeon Defenders was delayed to January 2011, sorry about breaking the bad news


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Nov 29, 2010)

Getting the indie pack today probably nothing else.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting Metro. Not sure though...


----------



## DeadLocked (Nov 29, 2010)

Knights of the old republic 75% off today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I had this in my cart since friday and i've been putting off buying it, thank you steam! DDDDDD nearly wasted 4 squids
(I can make 4 whole squids last me 2 weeks of petrol)

I'm getting some error message trying to checkout KOTOR from my cart, if someone else has managed it please do tell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 might just be overloaded


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Nov 29, 2010)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Knights of the old republic 75% off today
> 
> 
> 
> ...




MMMM squid you made me hungry for some fried calamari


----------



## DeadLocked (Nov 29, 2010)

aiRWaLKRe said:
			
		

> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*throws up* that's not food >:/ 
Metro 2033 is now top rank of the steam sale and KOTOR is second, don't know if it changes due to popularity or not xD
I'm getting some error message trying to checkout KOTOR from my cart, if someone else has managed it please do tell  might just be overloaded


----------



## injected11 (Nov 29, 2010)

(sigh) Only game I bought for the entire sale was Galcon Fusion. Was really hoping Half-Life 1 was gonna be cheap, but no dice. And I didn't even win my wishlist! My odds were only 210 : ~3,000,000, so what gives!

I am disappoint.


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Nov 29, 2010)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> aiRWaLKRe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya I can't even checkout the system is so bogged down. I had trouble adding stuff to my cart for about an hour or so when they got the sale up and working yesterday.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 1, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> And I didn't even win my wishlist! My odds were only 210 : ~3,000,000, so what gives!
> 
> I am disappoint.


I know, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least I wasn't expecting to anyway, but it still would've been nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder who did win theirs...


----------



## Urza (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll gift a copy of Poker Night for someone's spare copy of TF2.

Although open to other offers.


----------

